# [tables partitions HS] grub-0.97-r4 suxx!? (résolu)

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Ce matin, j'ai fait une MAJ de world, bien classique, sur mon AMD64, avec le dispatch-conf qui va bien à la fin. J'éteins mon PC.

Ce soir, je boote, et catastrophe: toutes mes partitions LVM ont disparu (var, tmp, home, données). Je me retrouve avec 120Go d'espace non partitionné à la place de ce qui aurait dû être des partitions PV pour LVM. Du coup un vgscan & co ne trouve rien.

Plus grave, sur mon autre disque dur où il n'y a que XP, impossible de booter, table de partition corrompue qu'on me répond au boot, alors que 10 secs avant j'ai bien vu les partoches avec cfdisk depuis le linux amputé.

AAARRGGHHH!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je cogite désespérement, j'ai un dump par sfdisk de la table du disque XP, mais pas pour le disque linux. Ca me gonfle, car toute mes données, mon home, sont sur celui-ci, dans les partoches LVM.   :Evil or Very Mad:  A priori, ça doit être safe de tenter d'utiliser le dump sur le disque XP, sans perdre les données.

Je ne vois absolument pas ce qui aurait pu corrompre 2 tables de partitions dans la MAJ du world, car la coincidence est trop flagrante pour accuser le matériel.

Vous voyez une méthode, pour recréer des partitions LVM sans perdre le contenu, ou bien récupérer les données?

----------

## gglaboussole

bonsoir,

je sais pas si je te serai d'une grande utilité mais j'ai déjà vu qq part sur le forum que si on prennais soin de noter le bloc de début et de fin chaque partition on pouvait les recréer "par dessus" avec fdisk sans danger pour les données... je trouve plus le post...  

si tu as noté qq part la structure de ta table de partitions tu peux essayer... 

pour ta partition xp si c'est ton MBR qui est corrompu tu peux le refaire en bootant sur le cd d'installation d'xp, et depuis la console executer la commande FIXMBR...

EDIT: mon post servira peut être à rien car je pense que tu dois certainement savoir tout ça mais je me mets à ta place et ça dois foutre grave les boules un ennui comme celui là... alors je lance ma maigre idée au cas où...

----------

## Desintegr

TestDisk peut être utilisé pour retrouver ses tables de partitions.

Il a l'air de gérer LVM.

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci à vous 2 pour vos suggestions, j'ai préféré ne rien faire hier soir pour éviter des manips qui auraient pu être pire que le problème...

Je teste TestDisk immédiatement, effectivement, il a l'air fait pour moi...

Pour un peu, je serais content de découvrir un nouvel outil (un jour va vraiment falloir que je regarde les manpages de tous les outils du sysresccd  :Very Happy: )... je le serai encore plus s'il m'aide dans mon cas précis  :Wink: 

Je vous tiens au courant. Il reste quand même à trouver d'où ça peut venir... mais dans un 2è temps.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bwaaaaaaah, comment çà va mieux là.  :Smile: 

Bon, ce fut folklorique, car je ne savais pas du tout combien il y avait de partitions LVM physiques (PV quoi), et testdisk en voyait plusieurs tout en ne pouvant en restaurer qu'une seule. Preuve que ce machin est bien foutu, car après restauration de celle ci, j'ai tout mes LV dedans. Wéééé  :Smile: 

Du côté des symptômes, le disque XP n'a finalement pas été touché, car si je boote dessus sans passer par grub (en inversant l'ordre des disques dans le BIOS), il fonctionne nickel.

Donc, en résumé: les données sont toutes là, et récupérée. Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai perdu ma partoche LVM, ni pourquoi grub ne peut plus booter sur le disque XP en prétendant voir une table de partition corrumpue.

L'investigation continue, mais le coeur plus léger, déjà  :Wink: 

Merci gglaboussole et Desintegr.

@gglaboussole: pour info, pour éviter de noter les infos que tu cites, on peut utiliser sfdisk avec l'option d pour dumper la table des partitions, et donc faire ce que tu suggérais (recréer les partoches à l'identiques). Sauf que je n'avais pas ce dump pour le disque linux... enfin maintenant j'en un un tout frais  :Very Happy: 

--

edit:

tiens, marrant, grub fait parti des trucs mis à jour hier... et j'ai un use flag static pour ce truc.

----------

## gglaboussole

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @gglaboussole: pour info, pour éviter de noter les infos que tu cites, on peut utiliser sfdisk avec l'option d pour dumper la table des partitions, et donc faire ce que tu suggérais (recréer les partoches à l'identiques). Sauf que je n'avais pas ce dump pour le disque linux... enfin maintenant j'en un un tout frais 
> 
> --
> ...

 

 :Wink:   merci pour l'info je vais le faire de ce pas... on ne sait jamais..

----------

## El_Goretto

Et le coupable est.... grub-0.97-r4

Dès que je fais un grub-install de ce machin, ça me fait disparaitre la partition LVM, et impossible de démarrer XP (table de partition incorrecte ou qq chose comme çà).

Mais un coup de testdisk + downgrade grub-0.97-r3 + grub-install plus tard, LVM va bien et XP peut être booté depuis grub.

C'est quoi ce bins!? Pour un package en stable en plus??

----------

## El_Goretto

Juste un petit up pour savoir si je suis le seul à avoir eu un problème avec cette version en particuliers, et si du coup je dois remplir une chtite entrée sur bugzilla.

----------

## ceric35

J'ai la même config que toi LVM/amd64 grub-0.97-r4

mais j'ai pas envie d'essayer   :Very Happy: 

en même temps, je n'ai fait qu'une fois le grub-install

la premiere fois que j'ai installer grub, jamais depuis...

----------

## El_Goretto

Je me permets un petit up du thread, car je redoute un jour de devoir faire une mise à jour de grub, sans savoir si certains ont eu le même problème ou pas...

Vu que la r4 est toujours la version "stable" actuelle, je m'inquiète.

----------

## geekounet

J'ai du LVM2 et Grub 0.97-r5, et aucun soucis de ce genre... j'ai même eu à faire un grub-install il y a quelques semaines pour cause de grub devenu foireux en passant de la r4 à la r5 (il ne lisait plus ma config), et ça n'a rien fait sauter.  :Smile: 

```
     Thu Mar 13 01:15:28 2008 >>> sys-boot/grub-0.97-r4

     Sat Apr  5 12:19:22 2008 >>> sys-boot/grub-0.97-r5
```

EDIT: mon plan de partitionnement si ça peut donner des indications :

```

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6          22      136552+  83  Linux

/dev/sda3              23         266     1959930   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4             267       19457   154151707+  8e  Linux LVM
```

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, finalement, j'ai une idée sur ce qui a provoqué le bins: je jouais avec l'option hide de grub sans faire correctement le unhide qui va bien lorsque je bootais linux.

Parce que ouinouin, les partitions en 8e (LVM), il les reconnait et propose dangereusement de travailler dessus. Avec le Hide, on passe en 9e (de tête). Sauf que pour le coup, j'imagine que ça peut provoquer 2-3 bricoles pas drôles en combinaison avec LVM (et une MAJ de grub?).

Bref, toujours est-il qu'avec les unhide faits proprement, la MAJ de grub (mais 0.97-r6, pas r4... est-ce que ça a joué?) ne faisait plus disparaitre mes partitions LVM.

----------

